# Newbie preppers,,,,Are they a pain? or reinforcements? or a risk?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

New preppers,,,,, it seems that a lot of guys that have been prepping for a long time don't care for new comers.
Personalty I don't have a problem them at all. Rather than criticize or make fun of them over something that
they didn't know. Shouldn't we be helping them? One more good guy that has his own food that's on my side is 
fine with me. I have a newbie prepper living about 3 miles from me. He has chickens and sells eggs. Also has a huge garden and cans most of what he grows. ---Now there's a guy I might end up doing some trading with.-- 
We have never had a conversion about prepping but somehow we just seem to know what the other is up to.
I stopped at his place to pick up some eggs and he had some blue 55 gallon water drums that he was moving into
his basement through a side door. I just couldn't resist asking.."What are you going to do with the drums?" 
He said "The same thing your going to do with all the 50 pound bags of flour you had in your truck last summer"
--I bought the flour out of state and had a tarp over it when I brought it in-- Must have seen me unloading it.
So I think he is on to me,,,,,, But my question is should't we welcome new preppers into our community?
Or might they be from the dark side?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

As with any situation, don't tell all you know. Its not whether a person is new to prepping but being able to read the person. I had a nephew that told me he had always thought of me as a crazy man till he served in Afghanistan.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't see any issue with new preppers. Unless you grew up on a homestead, there isn't practically anyone here who can claim they weren't new to prepping at some point. This also isn't a field of study where hazing is required to see if you're worthy or not, you just either prep or you don't.

There will always be the elitist though, who think they're the only ones who know how to prep, or how to maintain operational security, or what gun you should buy, or what brand of freeze dried food, or what pack... or what music you should listen to. It's a deranged aspect of human nature that we all suffer from to some extent. It seems to rear it's ugly head more often in a forum atmosphere, but often times that's just long timers who have seen the same question asked on a daily basis for months, with little to no effort put in by the poster to search for the information they're asking about. It can appear to be elitism but it's more frustration with those who won't help themselves.

If you're prepping because it's cool, all the power to you. Whatever it takes to make sure your family is safe during a disaster. If you're prepping because you fear what's becoming of things, even better - make sure you don't just stockpile ammunition, get involved and try and find other ways we can change our future too.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

We were all newbie preppers at some point. I don't think any of us were born with six months of supplies, food and ammo, let alone the ability to know how to use them. I welcome new folks. It's the new ones who "know everything" and lack common sense that I avoid. But that goes for anybody in any arena.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree, we were all newbies at one time. Only by increasing OUR numbers will we able to defeat the "zombie" hoards as they live the big city and come toward us.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't mind helping newbies. If nothing else, they can learn from the mistakes I've made.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I openly - though subtly - try to convert people. I get to cite my DHS work as a camouflage, but help them out! The only time I don't really like news - or other preppers is when they are all "Doomsday Preppers" or of the "all I need is guns and ammo" camp... Those I tend to stay away from.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Every new prepper is one less person who will be caught totally unprepared and come after my stuff.

Encourage them, teach them, show them the way... and you will have gained an ally. They will look up to you, trust and respect you, and allow you to tell them what to do. They might even let you order them to do suicide missions, which will allow you to claim their women and stuff! Woot!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Gotta have newbs to take the torch when we are all pushing up daisies. You have to admit that it is much more than prepping for WTSHTF. We are the watchdogs for the sheep and we are also prepping for taking back the country when all of this comes to a head. We need like minded people, lots of them.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

A newcomer is most likely someone who has had an awakening, or is in the process of having an awakening, to what is going on in the world around them.

I don't see a downside.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I love helping new preppers. have them get a little of everything at first so their preps are well rounded. and anything after that will be great and they can add to their stores and at least have an idea whats the best way to go about it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There more that are prepared the better. We need to support and help those that come into the light.
We should encourage a a sane approach to preparing and help them understand why we need to be ready.


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

My name is Drackore, and I am a newbie prepper.

I am such a newbie, in fact, that 95% of my time is really keeping my mouth shut and reading ya'lls posts and researching other sites, cross referencing, etc. I'm a researcher type, maybe too much so. I never "pull the trigger" on anything until I've read from several experts. Now granted I'm in no rush either. I'm still active duty and stationed overseas, so I have time to play it this way. If I had to make faster decisions I think I'm knowledgeable enough to do so. Regardless though, knowledge is power, and I am here and other places to get as much as possible.

I follow the typical society norms. Save for my retirement, pay my bills, blah blah blah. I will have a decent nest egg when I retire from the military. If Obama or the next guy doesn't screw over military pensions, I should be able to get a decent place out west (if I don't expat outside the US) and if needed just a part time job to take care of the wife while the kid is off to college. Then I can start my stockpiling and serious prepping. If I die and nothing happens, well I leave my kid with a good stockpile, some property, and a good nestegg of cash. If the SHTF, well, money may or may not be the main concern as hunkering down or finding a way to get my kid and his family to safety depending on the situation. 

So yea, I've been part of a lot of groups in my lifetime where newbies can be really annoying...asking too many questions or coming in with false knowledge or "I heard from that other website" garbage. Me...I'll just keep my mouth shut until I feel safe enough to think I know enough to be dangerous, then I'lll start asking questions and getting truly spun up.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Gotta have newbs to take the torch when we are all pushing up daisies. You have to admit that it is much more than prepping for WTSHTF. We are the watchdogs for the sheep and we are also prepping for taking back the country when all of this comes to a head. We need like minded people, lots of them.


And we need people who have visions like yours. Re-building is part of the goal.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I come here as a "newbie" to some extent. I had started my journey months before without reaching out to anyone else with the same interest for fear of being made fun of because I felt no one understood where I was coming from. Even though my husband and children know what I'm up too, I haven't exactly come out and shared with anyone besides a sister and my mother.

My mother is on board with the idea of stock piling, her and my father both are doing just that. ( A Reinforcement)

...my sister on the other hand just tells me, "I know where I'm going..." meaning my house. (A pain)

I'm under the _assumption_ that some other family members are doing the same, but will probably be disappointed when the time comes. We've not had an open conversation per say, as I have told them they need to be stocking up for hard times (several times), but I don't think the S.I.L understands frozen meat is going to be more of a pain in the ass in the end then already dried or canned. (possible pain) But the gun and ammo stockpile is a plus....(a reinforcement there)

I was welcomed here as a newbie...and in between family emergencies, I try to stick around....and glad I was welcomed!


----------

